
Ask HN: Any small-to-medium-sized Go team need a contributor/project lead? - stephenwithav
Save for June-December of 2016, I have been a solo developer going back to 1994.<p>I&#x27;m applying for jobs in Denver.  The most frequent rejection reason I hear (for Sr. Engineer positions) is that, while they don&#x27;t doubt my Go&#x2F;Node skills, I haven&#x27;t proven I can work with or lead a team.<p>I&#x27;m looking to rectify that mistake.  If you have a Go or Node project you&#x27;re looking for help on, please reach out.<p>(If you have a job offer, resume is available upon request.)
======
andreynering
As the Task creator and main maintainer, I haven't being able to find the time
to work on all the things I'd like to

Take a look the the issues: [https://github.com/go-
task/task/issues](https://github.com/go-task/task/issues)

There are many ideias, and many of them requires discussion with the community
since there are many ways to implement them

If you like the project and are experienced with Go, I'd love to have more
help

~~~
stephenwithav
Are the issues fully up-to-date or is there more to know before diving in?

~~~
andreynering
Better mention in the issue that you're working on it, and ask if you have any
doubt

~~~
stephenwithav
Sounds doable. I'll prepare for 1.11 with #119 and get familiar with the code
base, then pitch in with others.

